# Win a ruger 22/45 mkiii pistol



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

Simply follow this link and enter your email http://virl.io/yfxcLQPQ


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the link, but...


> 8. Rights Granted by you: *By entering this content you understand that* Impact Guns, *anyone acting on behalf of Impact Guns*, or its respective licensees, successors and assigns *will have the right*, where permitted by law, without any further notice, review or consent *to print, publish, broadcast, distribute, and use, worldwide in any media* now known or hereafter in perpetuity and throughout the World, your entry, including, without limitation, *the entry and winner's name, portrait, picture, voice, likeness, image* or statements about the Sweepstakes, *and biographical information* as news, publicity or information and for trade, advertising, public relations and promotional purposes without any further compensation.


That information is worth far more than $400.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

So they will do what every company does when you win something say congratulations and post a status about it. Big deal.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Thanks for the link, but...
> 
> That information is worth far more than $400.


I'll agree to that. Can I have $400. I take check money order or PayPal. 5% on all cards.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

To me it's no big deal but I'm not trying to be off grid or anything like that so it doesn't matter to me


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It doesn't matter to most. I don't normally agree with what most do.


----------

